# The Bow Zone



## lasportsman2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone on here hunt The Bow Zone ? I think if i remember rite it has been bow only sense the 60's.Anyway i was just wondering if anyone has been there and is it as good as they claim....Thanks for your help!!!....


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Have to ask, what or where is the "bow zone"?

First time I've ever heard of it.


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Are you asking about the Edmonton Bowzone? from what ive heard and seen in pictures and articles in hunting magazines over the years, there are some definite bruisers in that area.


----------



## lasportsman2 (Mar 18, 2009)

*zone*



nucker04 said:


> Are you asking about the Edmonton Bowzone? from what ive heard and seen in pictures and articles in hunting magazines over the years, there are some definite bruisers in that area.




Thats the one im talking about.I read an artical years back i think in bowhunter mag.I saved the mag because of it and have it stored somewhere at the house.From what i understand THIS IS THE PLACE!!!!!!!......It's HUGE and like i said has been bow only sennse the early 60's.Ever sencse i read that artical i can not get this place off my mind.Im finally to the point that am ready to possibly make the trip.just wanted to see if i could get a lil feedback from someone who has been,,,,,THANKS!!!!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you referring to this over priced outfitter?

http://www.ryk.ca/articles/arti-bowzonemmoose.html




lasportsman2 said:


> Thats the one im talking about.I read an artical years back i think in bowhunter mag.I saved the mag because of it and have it stored somewhere at the house.From what i understand THIS IS THE PLACE!!!!!!!......It's HUGE and like i said has been bow only sennse the early 60's.Ever sencse i read that artical i can not get this place off my mind.Im finally to the point that am ready to possibly make the trip.just wanted to see if i could get a lil feedback from someone who has been,,,,,THANKS!!!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

DeathClutch said:


> Are you referring to this over priced outfitter?
> 
> http://www.ryk.ca/articles/arti-bowzonemmoose.html


 Why would that be called Bowzone when they have a rifle season? He makes it sound like the place is bow only?


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

i dunno i googled bowzone and the 2nd or 3rd was Edmonton Bowzone!

someone said it was in edmonton



Maxtor said:


> Why would that be called Bowzone when they have a rifle season? He makes it sound like the place is bow only?


----------



## lasportsman2 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Bow zone*

No man it wasnt an outfitter,It was Public land and huge if IM REMEMBERING CORRECTLY.Like i said this was some years back when i read it.Im going to look for the magazine i have it somewhere.The place is Bowonly to.....hmmmmm....I will get back with yall after some DIGGING AROUND...LOL


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay let us know cowboy!


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Stratchcona Bowzone??? 

yes the entire WMU surronding Edmonton is Bows only ... so it is around Calgary BY the way WMUs 212 (calgary) and 248 (edmonton)

you can find out everything you need to know here 
http://www.albertaregulations.ca/


----------



## marky_mark25 (Jun 1, 2009)

*bow zone*

I hunt the edmonton bow zone. Yes its is fantastic *IF* you can get permission! It is nearly 100% privately owned land! Most of the farmers that are out here don't own the land. And part of the lease agreement with the yuppie owners is that they are not allowed to let people go hunting there. A lot of the best available spots are locked up by some big time outfitters. Ryk Visser is one. He has put up some good animals and a stand up guy. Same as with Jim Hole. These 2 guides have killed some monster animals with their bows and you would be given a first rate hunt if you went with them. As for the size of deer I missed a 200 class typical mule deer about 8 years ago. And if you look up the zaft buck it was taken here also!


----------

